# Should this work?



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm trying to help out my nephew who's bedroom appears to be terrible for receiving a Wifi signal. I know that a DECA based system is not intended for what I am about to ask. But, for the sake of this discussion, I just need to know if it will work.

They have a SWM based system, with NO Whole Home DVR service. They have a CCK connected to a DVR that's across the room from their wireless router. So it has a good signal.

If I add a DECA in his bedroom, with the coax connected to his existing receiver and the the Ethernet output connected a network switch, and then to his PC and Xbox 360. Will he have Internet access on those two components?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, but not supported by D.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks. His parents know that what I'm suggesting is not supported by DirecTV. But, if it will get my nephew to stop complaining about his lousy Wifi, it's a non-issue to them.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

This will work, I've used DECAs in the past for what you are suggesting. Certainly not ideal, but if his wireless service is terrible that will work (I will tell you that if they ever do get Whole Home or start using it, active whole home can very much affect non-DirecTV devices connected with DECAs...I know this from experience! I just ended up getting a higher-powered router).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I just spoke with my brother and asked how the CCK is connected to his DVR. He said that only the Ethernet is connected. I'll need to run the Coax through the CCK and to the DVR in order to get the Internet into the DECA network, correct?

Am I correct in my belief that the CCK will act as a DECA adapter and that I don't need to add one between the CCK and the DVR? He has either an HR-22 or an HR-23, so I shouldn't need a Band Stop filter, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I just spoke with my brother and asked how the CCK is connected to his DVR. He said that only the Ethernet is connected. I'll need to run the Coax through the CCK and to the DVR in order to get the Internet into the DECA network, correct?
> 
> Am I correct in my belief that the CCK will act as a DECA adapter and that I don't need to add one between the CCK and the DVR? He has either an HR-22 or an HR-23, so I shouldn't need a Band Stop filter, right?


Would really help to get a hands on view of this.

A CCK, has a coax & ethernet connection. A Wireless CCK, adds another coax for pass through.

The HR22/23 require a DECA connected to the SAT input [for power] and ethernet for networking. This also blocks the DECA signal from the receiver.

If you're changing/moving to a CCK, the receiver needs a BSF to block the DECA.

Have I completely  you yet?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Would really help to get a hands on view of this.
> 
> A CCK, has a coax & ethernet connection. A Wireless CCK, adds another coax for pass through.
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused trying to follow this;

I thought a CCK-W is currently connected to a DVR across in the same room as the router where it has a "good signal."

So why try and move it to the nephew's bedroom where a WiFi signal is said to be lousy?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Would really help to get a hands on view of this.


I'm going to try to do this from memory, plus what I was told earlier today.

They have a SWM dish, 2 HR-22 or 23's, and 4 HD receivers (I don't know what model the receivers are, but they were all installed new (not refurbs) at the same time (or later) than the DVR's were installed). A couple weeks ago, while fixing a problem, a DirecTV repairman, installed a Wireless CCK on the DVR in the den, which is across the room from their wireless router. My understanding is that the Wireless CCK is only connected to the DVR via Ethernet and there is no Coax connected to the CCK at all. With this setup, they obviously do not have Whole Home DVR service.

I'm trying to get the Internet into one of the bedrooms, which has one of the HD receivers. As I wrote in my original post, I realize that what I am attempting to do is not what DECA is intended for. But if I can make it work, I will make a 14 year old boy and his parents very happy.

What do I need to do in order to make this happen?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

A Receiver DECA
unless its a H24


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm going to try to do this from memory, plus what I was told earlier today.
> 
> They have a SWM dish, 2 HR-22 or 23's, and 4 HD receivers (I don't know what model the receivers are, but they were all installed new (not refurbs) at the same time (or later) than the DVR's were installed). A couple weeks ago, while fixing a problem, a DirecTV repairman, installed a Wireless CCK on the DVR in the den, which is across the room from their wireless router. My understanding is that the Wireless CCK is only connected to the DVR via Ethernet and there is no Coax connected to the CCK at all. With this setup, they obviously do not have Whole Home DVR service.
> 
> ...


The W-CCK connected by the coax thru-line option to the den DVR and a standard receiver DECA dongle for the nephew's bedroom "possibly" connected in the coax run to the receiver with the ethernet pigtail connected to an ethernet switch where the receiver, PC, and other devices then connect to.

The only thing is depending on the model of the receiver in the bedroom you may need to use a 2x1 coax (green label) splitter for the coax run to the bedroom receiver, and connect one output end to the receiver and the other to the receiver DECA with its own PI (for power supply).


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> The only thing is depending on the model of the receiver in the bedroom you may need to use a 2x1 coax (green label) splitter for the coax run to the bedroom receiver, and connect one output end to the receiver and the other to the receiver DECA with its own PI (for power supply).


Do you know what model(s) of receiver would require this? If this ends up being required, I don't think that swapping the bedroom receiver with one of the other receivers in the house (if there are multiple models installed) would be an issue for anyone. I just don't want to do so blindly, hoping that one of them will work.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BTW, Im already doing similar here with two PCs running through the DECA cloud and out through a "wired" CCK to an ethernet switch then on to the router.

One, a desktop, connects to the ethernet pigtail of a DECA I (white) module with a PS-18 (blue color) power adapter.

The other, a notebook, in what your nephew's setup may resemble shares the DECA attached to an R22 DVR via an ethernet switch which the receiver, notebook, and DECA pigtail all connect to.

Both PCs and MRV work fine even in the midst of heavy MRV streaming.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Bill Broderick said:


> Do you know what model(s) of receiver would require this? If this ends up being required, I don't think that swapping the bedroom receiver with one of the other receivers in the house (if there are multiple models installed) would be an issue for anyone. I just don't want to do so blindly, hoping that one of them will work.


Any STB receiver models that have an internal DECA will require the splitter arrangement, or the H24s and H25s.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone. I have a DECA II on order from ebay. I'm hoping that it arrives tomorrow, so that I can get this done this weekend.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I'm going to try to do this from memory, plus what I was told earlier today.
> 
> They have a SWM dish, 2 HR-22 or 23's, and 4 HD receivers (I don't know what model the receivers are, but they were all installed new (not refurbs) at the same time (or later) than the DVR's were installed). A couple weeks ago, while fixing a problem, a DirecTV repairman, installed a Wireless CCK on the DVR in the den, which is across the room from their wireless router. My understanding is that the Wireless CCK is only connected to the DVR via Ethernet and there is no Coax connected to the CCK at all. With this setup, they obviously do not have Whole Home DVR service.
> 
> ...


I'm going to guess the installer did this:









Now you can connect a coax to it to feed the location you want, "but" all the receivers will need BSFs to keep the DECA signal from their SAT input.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm going to guess the installer did this:


That's my understanding.



> Now you can connect a coax to it to feed the location you want, "but" all the receivers will need BSFs to keep the DECA signal from their SAT input.


This one?

So much for installing this weekend.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> That's my understanding.
> 
> This one?
> 
> So much for installing this weekend.


Yes that's it and yes it does look like this weekend is out.

"The problem is" the DECA signal is VERY HIGH compared to the SWiM levels and this can cause the SAT tuner to have problems if the DECA gets to it.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Yes that's it and yes it does look like this weekend is out.
> 
> "The problem is" the DECA signal is VERY HIGH compared to the SWiM levels and this can cause the SAT tuner to have problems if the DECA gets to it.


Curious;

It's never been totally clear to me what the status of the DECA network signal (or MoCA) for receivers with internal DECAs are when whole home is not activated.

If H/HR24s and H25s share an install with the older H/HR20-23s, R22s and SD receivers are the 24's and 25's internal DECAs still generating a signal even if WH service is not on?

Therefore any R22s, H/HR20-23 and SD receivers should have BSFs connected?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Curious;
> 
> It's never been totally clear to me what the status of the DECA network signal (or MoCA) for receivers with internal DECAs are when whole home is not activated.
> 
> ...


In this case anything without an internal/external DECA should have a BSF.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> In this case anything without an internal/external DECA should have a BSF.


Does that include the DVR that will be connected directly to the Wireless CCK or is the Wireless CCK considered to be a DECA as well?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Does that include the DVR that will be connected directly to the Wireless CCK or is the Wireless CCK considered to be a DECA as well?


In the picture of the WCCK, there isn't a coax connected, so it doesn't, "but" should you connect a coax, and/or use the pass through to feed a receiver that doesn't have an internal/external DECA, "then" a filter is needed.

An active DECA on the coax means the signal travels all through the coax to all the receivers.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> In the picture of the WCCK, there isn't a coax connected, so it doesn't, "but" should you connect a coax, and/or use the pass through to feed a receiver that doesn't have an internal/external DECA, "then" a filter is needed.


Don't I need to connect the coax in order to get Internet access into my nephew's bedroom? As I wrote in my first post, the Wifi in his room stinks, but it's good in the den, where the CCK is currently located. So, it would be pointless to move the CCK into his bedroom. Plus it would eliminate VOD on the den DVR, which was the primary reason that the the repair tech gave them the CCK in the first place.

Since the goal is to get a wired signal from a good connection (the den), into his bedroom, I'm assuming that I need to run the coax currently connected to DVR in the den, thorough the CCK and then into the DVR.

Or am I just missing something?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Don't I need to connect the coax in order to get Internet access into my nephew's bedroom? As I wrote in my first post, the Wifi in his room stinks, but it's good in the den, where the CCK is currently located. So, it would be pointless to move the CCK into his bedroom. Plus it would eliminate VOD on the den DVR, which was the primary reason that the the repair tech gave them the CCK in the first place.
> 
> Since the goal is to get a wired signal from a good connection (the den), into his bedroom, I'm assuming that I need to run the coax currently connected to DVR in the den, thorough the CCK and then into the DVR.
> 
> Or am I just missing something?


"Nope" you're not missing anything "but" another DECA [with power supply] and "a bunch" of filters.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Nope" you're not missing anything "but" another DECA [with power supply] and "a bunch" of filters.


Apparently, I am missing something. The DECA that I ordered is coming with a power supply. But, why do I need the power supply? The coax output of the DECA is going to be connected to a DirecTV receiver and the Ethernet is going to be connected to a network switch.

Won't the DirecTV receiver power the DECA (I just found out that he has an H21 in his room)? IF not, do I now need to buy a 2-way splitter for the bedroom with 1 half going to the receiver and the other half going to the DECA, which would then need to be connected to the power supply and network switch?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You didn't say before there was a receiver at that location to power the DECA.

If you're going this way this receiver doesn't need a BSF:


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> You didn't say before there was a receiver at that location to power the DECA.


Sure I did. Multiple times.



> If I add a DECA in his bedroom, with the coax connected to his existing receiver and the the Ethernet output connected a network switch, and then to his PC and Xbox 360. Will he have Internet access on those two components?





> I'm trying to get the Internet into one of the bedrooms, which has one of the HD receivers.


Regardless. Thank you very much for your time and assistance.


----------

